# Average tip amount calculated with Uber's data



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

The average tip amount in Minneapolis is 6%. What is your city's average?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Beninmankato said:


> The average tip amount in Minneapolis is 6%. What is your city's average?


Average tip amount per ride or average tip amount per tip?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Beninmankato said:


> The average tip amount in Minneapolis is 6%. What is your city's average?


Please quote your data and source.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Please quote your data and source.


Estimated weekly earnings via the Uber app.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Beninmankato said:


> Estimated weekly earnings via the Uber app.


What is your cycle? A year? 
what are the better tipping burgs?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Beninmankato said:


> Estimated weekly earnings via the Uber app.


So, based upon your personal experience, not based upon a market wide study?


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> So, based upon your personal experience, not based upon a market wide study?


No. It is based on what Uber claims drivers' average earnings are now in my market.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Beninmankato said:


> No. It is based on what Uber claims drivers' average earnings are now in my market.


Are you aware that Goober lies?

"Lower fares means more money!"


This thread


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Beninmankato said:


> No. It is based on what Uber claims drivers' average earnings are now in my market.


Wow. Where did you find that data?

I would love to see that Data for my market.

Ok. I saw your post where you got it from.

Thanks.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Wow. Where did you find that data?
> 
> I would love to see that Data for my market.


It is one of the items that is shown in the app when I am not online. I can look at other cities too. What city are you interested in?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Beninmankato said:


> View attachment 596277


Hmmm....


Some figures seem to be missing from your equation


More UP math I see.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Beninmankato said:


> It is one of the items that is shown in the app when I am not online. I can look at other cities too. What city are you interested in?


Thanks for the info. 
I'll look it up myself.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> 
> Some figures seem to be missing from your equation
> ...


care to explain? Tip amount divided by total amount will give you the tip percentage.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Beninmankato said:


> care to explain? Tip amount divided by total amount will give you the tip percentage.


Already did.

Goober lies.


No way in hell that fares average 6% total.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Beninmankato said:


> The average tip amount in Minneapolis is 6%. What is your city's average?


" NO NEED TO TIP " ! - UBER


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

thank god I drive in denver we (on average) make $31 more a week (40 hrs) and get $6 more 
dollars in tips!!....woooo hooooo


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Denver Dick said:


> thank god I drive in denver we (on average) make $31 more a week (40 hrs) and get $6 more
> dollars in tips!!....woooo hooooo


10% sales tax & 6% tip what a joke. Never got 6% in New Orleans ! A TOURIST CITY. NEVER MADE OVER $1,000.00 A WEEK EITHER. EVEN BACK WHEN I COULD DRIVE 20 HOUR DAYS !

LIES ON BOTH COUNTS !

" NO NEED TO TIP " !

" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY "!

GET DEACTIVATED OVER LIES WITH NO RECOURSE !

SCREW UBER ! PIZZA PAYS BETTER !


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

in Fort Myers Naples, for a 40 hour week, Uber reports $1076 including $99 in tips (9.2%)

interesting information but useless 
Its impossible for me to compare my own experience to the uber numbers... for several reasons

Uber does not include Lyft, private rides and cash tips (obviously)
uber reports the hours "on the app" but I track hours from the time I leave home until the time I'm back
We dont know whether Ubers numbers are from one week, ten weeks or a year,,


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Beninmankato said:


> The average tip amount in Minneapolis is 6%. What is your city's average?


That's better than 0%. On Lyft, I would imagine it usually is around 0% for all trips.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Interesting, I'm not seeing that in my app.


----------



## redsky (Jul 4, 2015)

Beninmankato said:


> It is one of the items that is shown in the app when I am not online. I can look at other cities too. What city are you interested in?


Can you do Seattle-Tacoma USA and Vancouver Canada


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

redsky said:


> Can you do Seattle-Tacoma USA and Vancouver Canada


I tried but it's giving me an error. Scroll through your Uber app when not online where it tells you all the latest and greatest info and see if there is something that starts out "Estimate Earnings for" and that link should show you how much is being made.


----------



## redsky (Jul 4, 2015)

Beninmankato said:


> I tried but it's giving me an error. Scroll through your Uber app when not online where it tells you all the latest and greatest info and see if there is something that starts out "Estimate Earnings for" and that link should show you how much is being made.


Hmmm... I'm not sure if the menu for Canadians is the same as Americans.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

redsky said:


> Hmmm... I'm not sure if the menu for Canadians is the same as Americans.
> View attachment 612081


It's not under the menu. It's right in the front page of the spp of you scroll through. The notices.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

redsky said:


> Hmmm... I'm not sure if the menu for Canadians is the same as Americans.
> View attachment 612081


The menu and App for drivers in the same market are often different. I have seen four different active Apps in the same parking lot


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

I get the estimated earnings for my market option in the same place as screenshot above. Interestingly enough, for an "estimate" it's been fairly accurate in my personal experience so far. Obviously a bit of fluctuation from day to day, but I'm averaging about the same weekly earnings as it's estimating.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Beninmankato said:


> The average tip amount in Minneapolis is 6%. What is your city's average?


Vegas 8%

Did you try to scroll down and toggle the 'include UberEats' button to see the earnings and tip amount change?
It then became 10% in Vegas.




Amos69 said:


> No way in hell that fares average 6% total.


And no way in hell anybody said that. LMAO
There's Quests, Surge, CTB, etc. included. 
Duh.


Amos69 said:


> More UP math I see.


Yup, coming from you. LMAO


----------



## redsky (Jul 4, 2015)

oldfart said:


> in Fort Myers Naples, for a 40 hour week, Uber reports $1076 including $99 in tips (9.2%)
> 
> interesting information but useless
> Its impossible for me to compare my own experience to the uber numbers... for several reasons
> ...


I don't have access to such info (maybe coz I'm canadian. lol). Would you be able to screenshot data for Vancouver BC and Toronto, for both 20 hours and 40 hours?


----------

